#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Advanced 2013 & Related Discussion >  >  IIT Kharagpur btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus

## raymayank

IIT Kharagpur btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus Click Here:
*
IIT Kharagpur Year of Establishment:* 1951.


*IIT Kharagpur* *Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.


*IIT Kharagpur* *Admission:* JEE Mains & JEE Advaced.


*IIT Kharagpur* *Cut Off 2012:* (The ranks mentioned are JEE 2012 ranks)

*Cut Off Rank*
*Closing Rank*

*Gen Candidate*
5661

*OPPH*
44

*OB*
3553

*OBPH*
NA

*SC*
1742

*SCPH*
NA

*ST*
1101

*STPH*
NA






*IIT Kharagpur Branches In Engineering:*
Aerospace EngineeringAgricultural & Food EngineeringArchitecture & Regional PlanningBiotechnologyChemical EngineeringChemistryCivil EngineeringComputer Science & EngineeringCryogenic EngineeringCenter for Educational TechnologyElectrical EngineeringElectronics & Electrical Communication EngineeringG S Sanyal School of TelecommunicationsGeology & GeophysicsHumanities & Social SciencesIndustrial Engineering & ManagementInformation TechnologyMaterials ScienceMathematicsMechanical EngineeringMedical Science & TechnologyMetallurgical & Materials EngineeringMining EngineeringOcean Engineering & Naval ArchitectureOceans, Rivers, Atmosphere and Land Sciences
*IIT Kharagpur Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:* Total Fee INR 38,400/- Per Semester.

*IIT Kharagpur Hostel & Mess Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:* INR 17,250/- Per Semester.

*IIT Kharagpur Placements 2012:
*
*Course*
*    % of students placed*

 Btech
     93.67 %





*IIT Kharagpur Campus & Intra Facilities:*
*Campus*:The campus of IIT-KGP stretches over 2100 acres of land and is the hugest of all IIT campuses. The campus is famous for its historic architecture as it is the oldest of all. The campus is just 5 kilometers  away from the railway station.There are so many residents in the campus that it looks like a whole city in itself. There are a total of 18 hostels in the campus near the Scholar’s Avenue.The campus starts with 3 halls called the Patel, Azad and Nehru halls which are among the total of 8 boys’ hostels for studying undergraduate courses. For girls enrolled in undergraduate course 2 hostels have been built. There are 2 more hostels for the postgraduate course-studying girls among other buildings for postgraduate boys’ hostels.


*Central library*:The Central Library began its existence in 1951. Since then, it has grown in size and content along with the Indian Institute of Technology to take the present shape. All these years, it has been the life-line for the academic activity of the institute. At present, it stands as a modern library with a lot of automation and as the largest of the seven IIT’s in terms of the number of books and journals.

*IIT Kharagpur Hostel & Mess Facilities:*
The Hostels (known as Halls for historical reasons) are laid out along Scholars Avenue, a road that runs from the Institute gates all the way up to the B. C. Roy Technology Hospital. There are eight hostels in all for Undergraduate male students and three for women. In addition, there are a few Post Graduate Students’ hostels. Almost every hall has a canteen, a stationery shop, and a fruit stall.


A Hall Day or hall social is an annual celebration day that every Hall celebrates sometime in the month of March. On this day, people of the Hall invite their friends from other halls for food and drinks and it among the rare occasions that boys are granted entry into girls hostel and vice versa. Each hall names its Hall Day. For example, RK Hall’s Hall Day is called RespecK,  LLR Hall’s Hall Day is called Elements, VS hall’s is called VesuviuS and Nehru Hall’s is called Zephyr, Patel Hall’s Hall Day is called Patel  Utsav.[1]. The most crowded of all the Hall Days is Essence, the Hall Day of the girls’ hall (SN/IG Hall).

*IIT Kharagpur Address:* Indian Institute of Technology Kharagpur, Kharagpur – 721302, INDIA.

*IIT Kharagpur Campus Virtual Tour:*








  Similar Threads: IIT Kharagpur, btech admission 2016, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities. IIT Kharagpur btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus IIT Kharagpur btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus ITM University- 2013  btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities IIT Ropar btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus

----------


## Ranbir007

what are the jee mains cuttoff for chem. engineering(in iit kharagpur) in 2012?

----------

